# Where is the IBEW work at now??? Is any Local rolling Book 2???



## InkParty

Hi, I was just wondering,
Is there any work out there right now?
I'm in Chicago, and our books are tight.
Our Referral Hall says it is a 10 month wait! 
Gulp!!!
I am West of Chicago by an hour, and have signed at my surrounding Locals, and No one is moving.
Lots of Book 1 guys are even sitting, just waiting on their Contractors to get that next job.

Ii was signed up in Hammond Indiana, for a HUGE job that was suppose to kick off about now, (BP refinery).
They just pulled the funding for that project too.
That is now pushed off to next year.

I am soooo ready to travel, if there is any work out there.
Does any know if there are ANY books rolling???
Anywhere???


----------



## Magnettica

Go checkout the UNION TOPICS section of this website.


----------



## InkParty

Magnettica said:


> Go checkout the UNION TOPICS section of this website.


 Ahhhh, gotcha.

I thought the whole Forum was Union related...lol

Thanx alot Magnettica!


----------



## jsmith929

I heard Frankfort has the closest thing around to a call out on book2 in Illinois ,some type of plant work going on .Our BA was encouraging me and another guy to go sign their book.


----------



## InkParty

jsmith929 said:


> I heard Frankfort has the closest thing around to a call out on book2 in Illinois ,some type of plant work going on .Our BA was encouraging me and another guy to go sign their book.


Yeah,
I heard the same thing.
Actually, I am on their book.
I am pretty high on that list now.
That job was suppose to break but for some reason 
it is also being held up...

Oh well, I guess when it does come, it should be a HUGE job! 
It should be well worth the wait!
Thanx JSmith929!

Anyone else know of anywhere hiring now???
lol


----------



## Melissa809

We are dead in NYC......32 week wait for a job...UGGGGGHHHH!!


----------



## InkParty

Melissa809 said:


> We are dead in NYC......32 week wait for a job...UGGGGGHHHH!!


Absolutely Insane!
Chicago and New York City dead???!!!

Who would have ever figured that? 
I wonder how San Francisco, & Vegas are doing?

Those are 2 Big Powerhouse IBEW states,
or have been just like us also!

C'mon Obama!
Throw some $$$ into Construction!!!

My Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Melissa809

We haven't worked a full year since 2002.....the local started furloughs at that time....I'm very fortunate to be working right now, though.....all street and highway lighting....so with Obama's promises of infrastructure work........


----------



## Red Wiggler

*Work in Texas*

The books are nearly clear in San Antonio Texas. New work coming up.


----------



## Red Wiggler

*Texas*



Red Wiggler said:


> The books are nearly clear in San Antonio Texas. New work coming up.


I should have included that San Antonio's Local # is 60 for those who don't know, don't have a computer, or don't have a tramp guide.

Beaumont Tx has work coming up, but the Exxon Plant is laying off.


----------



## barlow

Melissa809 said:


> We are dead in NYC......32 week wait for a job...UGGGGGHHHH!!


What happen to all that post 911 rebuilding? The freedom tower and what not!


----------



## unionwirewoman

Las Vegas is about a month and a half out now . City center never seems to die...neither does Vegas . Hubby signed back in March . They're now rolling off book 2 . Never hurts to get cheap flights and sign the books...it's all tax deductible as long as you sign .


----------



## LGLS

barlow said:


> What happen to all that post 911 rebuilding? The freedom tower and what not!


It's NOT the freedom tower anymore, and it's uh...

World Trade Center project won't be finished until 36 years after 9/11 - PA

*World Trade Center project won't be finished until 36 years after 9/11 - PA*

BY Douglas Feiden 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 
Thursday, April 16th 2009, 10:16 AM 
The World Trade Center won't be fully rebuilt and occupied until 2037 - a full 36 years after terrorists reduced it to rubble, a new study says.
The endless delays that have plagued the site since 9/11 could drag on, pushing back the project's completion nearly a generation, said a marketing analysis prepared for the Port Authority and obtained by the Daily News.
Drafted by real estate titan Cushman & Wakefield, the study predicts that the site's centerpiece, the Port Authority's 1,776-foot Freedom Tower, won't be filled with tenants until 2019. Other troubling findings included:
- It could take 12 years to fully lease Silverstein's Tower 2, a 79-story, 1,270-foot giant that will be taller than the Empire State Building. It could be finished in 2014, but it won't be filled until 2026.
- Construction wouldn't even begin until 2,026 on Tower 3, a 71-story, 1,137-foot colossus that will climb higher than the Chrysler Building. Ribbon-cutting would come in 2030 and full leasing in 2037.
The survey, the gloomiest of several studies commissioned by the agency, based its projections on anticipated market demand for office space at the 16-acre site. It comes amid contentious talks between the PA and developer Larry Silverstein that threaten to unravel plans for his three signature office towers on Church St.
The builder and his landlord have been negotiating the financing and timetables of an emotionally charged project that's already years behind schedule and billions over budget.
The Port Authority calls the study a "market-driven analysis," not an agency proposal, but Silverstein's organization differed with the dour outlook.
"The Port Authority's position seems to be based on a totally pessimistic attitude about New York's economic future," said Janno Lieber, director of Silverstein's World Trade Center redevelopment effort.
"Out view is that New York will bounce back strongly over the next five years while we are building these buildings."
In a direct shot at the PA, Liber added, "Nobody at Silverstein is ever going to give up on New York. The city desperately needs the 30,000 jobs that building these towers will provide - right now."
PA spokeswoman Candace McAdams said the Agency is seeking a realistic forecast.
"The Port Authority's obligation is to rebuild the site in the public interest based on the economic reality today," McAdams said. "That starts with keeping the memorial and the other public infrastructure on the time line and budget we've committed to. It extends to building the right amount of office space to meet what is now a very different market downtown."
The latest budget-busting delays come with Wall Street jobs evaporating, credit markets shuttered and financial firms imperiled.
Since Silverstein couldn't swing the financing in a distressed economy, he asked the PA to help finance two of the towers.
The agency nixed that bid, but in a counteroffer, said it would kick in cash for just one of the three buildings and hold off construction on the other two until an economic rebound justifies rebuilding.
[email protected]


----------



## unionwirewoman

Wow ...36 years from now...never would have thought ! I guess , all due respect..they do call them analysts for a reason . If youask me ...it's kinda like having a weatherman....half the time they're right , half the time they're wrong . Montana was supposed to have the Yellowstone volcano errupt quit a few times according to analysts....still waiting for it to happen . Good info though.....not saying it won't take that long . Just keeping my mind open and "waiting for change" .


----------



## unionwirewoman

Melissa809 said:


> We haven't worked a full year since 2002.....the local started furloughs at that time....I'm very fortunate to be working right now, though.....all street and highway lighting....so with Obama's promises of infrastructure work........


The word FURLOUGH leaves a bad taste in my mouth....why have a book system if you can furlough till the company takes you back ? Sounds like a person waiting to get hired for a non-union shop . No dis-respect.....but when times get tough.....the tough get balls enough to look for work out of state to get work . That's Union . I've been raised that way...so sorry if it comes across as harsh......have tools...will travel .


----------



## LGLS

unionwirewoman said:


> The word FURLOUGH leaves a bad taste in my mouth....why have a book system if you can furlough till the company takes you back ? Sounds like a person waiting to get hired for a non-union shop . No dis-respect.....but when times get tough.....the tough get balls enough to look for work out of state to get work . That's Union . I've been raised that way...so sorry if it comes across as harsh......have tools...will travel .


Some things require regional adjustments, in this case, working in NYC and living there, or in it's boroughs or surrounding suburbs is VERY expensive. Working in a power plant in Texas or North Carolina, even if it were available, is not really an option for most NYC electricians. Different regions have different payscales, but when you're tops on that list the only place to go is down. Just going 3 or 4 locals North the pay goes down 50%. Might as well stay on unemployment.

Furloughs are a way to share the work and ease the pain. Take 10 weeks off a year, so for every 4 journeymen there are 5 jobs. Sorta like working a 4 day week, which I am all for too...


----------



## unionwirewoman

Are we even talking about the same thing ? Furlough means in our local to not sign the books and lay low so that the contractor you worked for will re-hire you without you signing the books . We have a 4 week furlough...as I stated ...why be Union if you don't sign the books ? Union means times are good...save money so that when times are bad , you can wait it out or travel for more or less pay . I'm a 4th yr app. my hubbys been in for 24 , and his dad is retired after 50 yrs . I've travelled all over my state working for less money , renting craphole apartments... so ... Yeah times get tough....but don't low ball the guys going by the contract . I'm not sure what your contract states......so feel free to enlighten me if I'm off base . If your contract reas that you can take months off go for it.....save your money live off of it , draw unemployment if you can't travel . Life is way easier if it's simplified . Try buying a $500,000 house 2 yrs ago , 2 step kids , and both of us being unemployed for 6 months...yet we still have $10,000 in the bank .


----------



## clark58

*ibew work*

get out your tramp book and call these locals,they have work going on or coming out of the ground -640,714,26,24,596,702,725,34,479,649,130 this summer also up state new york


----------



## sparky970

Local 112, Tri-Cities area in WA. state is putting out book 2 hands. Nothing up and down the I-5 corridor in WA.


----------



## Melissa809

Okay..I will enelighten you...although lawnguylandsparky was ABSOLUTELY correct...

In local 3 we have basic guys...shop regulars who must take a 10 week furlough every year to give guys on the bench a chance to work. The rest of the membership are 26 weekers...they get hired by a contractor and are guaranteed 26 weeks of steady work..if the contractor runs out of work....the hall will send the 26 weeker right out without a wait...until he/she has completed the 26 weeks..

NOW...if an employer decides to keep you after your 26 weeks are up..you can then consider yourself basic

NOW..SOMETIMES THE LOCAL EMPLOYS A RULE THAT all shops with a certain amount of employees must lay off 10% of their basic work force..and sad to say...many times it's the newly made basic guys.

On another note......we are electricians....to HAVE to tramp around the country to make ends meet is outrageous. People have families....people have pets...i.e. responsibilities at home....people have mortgages....if I were to work out of state...there is no way I would be able to pay my mortgage here in Queens, NY.....

THAT is why we are fortunate to also have a B-fund to supplement our unemployment checks..granted...B--funds don't last for so long...but when your B-fund has run dry..the local tries to help you out.....

For instance...I have worked at the Jacob Javitz center as an extra for setting up the electric at the Auto show

All in all...though at times I get sick of living in NYC (born and raised here).... and am at times sick of being an electrician...and sick of being Local 3........

I WAKE UP...and realize how fortunate I am to be a member of the greatest freakin' local in the US..(sorry non local 3 guys)....to be living in the greatest city on this planet....and to be getting paid....and paid well...for working with my hands...something I've loved doing since I was a little girl


----------



## retired 7373

Magnettica said:


> Go checkout the UNION TOPICS section of this website.


This is the Union Topic's section.


----------



## bobelectric

Melissa809 said:


> We are dead in NYC......32 week wait for a job...UGGGGGHHHH!!


 What about the replcement building for the "Twin Towers"?


----------



## s.kelly

Great post Melissa809. I got the drift from lawnlandguysparky, but it is interesting to hear how things work in NYC. Certainly different than lots of other areas, but you always get used to what the situation dictates in any area I am sure.


----------



## william1978

bobelectric said:


> What about the replcement building for the "Twin Towers"?


 What is the status of the freedom tower? I've also heard that they are going to change the name to something else because some think that the name freedom tower will make it a target again.


----------



## LGLS

unionwirewoman said:


> Are we even talking about the same thing ? Furlough means in our local to not sign the books and lay low so that the contractor you worked for will re-hire you without you signing the books .


Well, here the furlough is a SYSTEM. It is part of our union contract when unemployment levels reach a point, the system is activated.

You work for your contractor and take a furlough. That means you're temporarily laid off for a number of weeks, How many and what duration and how it's broken up depensds on the situation.

It's not underhanded or laying low...



> We have a 4 week furlough...as I stated ...why be Union if you don't sign the books ? Union means times are good...save money so that when times are bad , you can wait it out or travel for more or less pay.


OK... here in NY we don't have books. You cannot come to NY and sign a book 2 or 3 or 4... they don't exist. If you are laid off (permanently) you go on the out of work list but it's not abook you sign. Books aren't easy to manage when there's 14,000 members.



> I'm a 4th yr app. my hubbys been in for 24 , and his dad is retired after 50 yrs . I've travelled all over my state working for less money , renting craphole apartments... so ... Yeah times get tough....but don't low ball the guys going by the contract . I'm not sure what your contract states......so feel free to enlighten me if I'm off base . If your contract reas that you can take months off go for it.....save your money live off of it , draw unemployment if you can't travel . Life is way easier if it's simplified .


Yes, it is. But our furloughs don't ever go beyond 12 weeks. We also have an unemployment fund, so, between that and unemployment you're pulling in $850.00 a week. To sit home.



> Try buying a $500,000 house 2 yrs ago , 2 step kids , and both of us being unemployed for 6 months...yet we still have $10,000 in the bank .


I had no Idea a house could cost that much in Montana, but I'm certian you could have gotten one for less than 1/2 that. You cannot here.


----------



## LGLS

william1978 said:


> What is the status of the freedom tower? I've also heard that they are going to change the name to something else because some think that the name freedom tower will make it a target again.


It will simply be named ONE World Trade Center. The whole situation is verrrrry political. This is not the place to discuss it. A better time and place would be in my hot tub over a case of beer and some good cigars.

Suffice it to say, PRE-9/11 MOST of the WTC was leased by the Port Authority to government entities. It was NEVER a "World Trade Center" though there were some private tenants. The Federal Government, the FBI, the US Mint, the State of NY leased most of the space. AFTER 9/11 they all had to find other space, and will not be coming back after reconstruction.

In the meantime, many hi-rises South of Canal St. ("The Financial District") have been emptied and converted to residential. (Yes, as the Die-Hard movie pointed out, there are NO public schools in NYC below Canal St.) and the need for huge commercial space is dwindling. In addition, just across the Hudson Jersey City is building up and the rents are less than 1/2 per Sq. Ft. of what Larry Silverstein wants for a class A building in Manhattan.

Add insult to injury, banking is no longer a paper thing, it's an electronic thing. You can open up a stock market trading floor ANYWHERE you have a fiber optic cable available... so Lehman Brothers, Goldman Sachs, and Oppenheimer Funds could relocate anywhere they wished.


----------



## King of Queens

i did the math. to afford a life for my family, rent on the road, food on the road, and a divorce lawyer for the difficult time apart , traveling isn't worth it. now if i lived in bumblefuk and had a paid off house that cost nothing compared to NYC and traveling was more than what home pays, i'd be on the road now.


----------



## LGLS

King of Queens said:


> i did the math. to afford a life for my family, rent on the road, food on the road, and a divorce lawyer for the difficult time apart , traveling isn't worth it.


Consider travel expenses are tax deductable. All your meals, coffeebreak, rent, gas, every expense you encounter while you're more than X # of miles away from "home." (Not sure what X is...) 



> now if i lived in bumblefuk and had a paid off house that cost nothing compared to NYC and traveling was more than what home pays, i'd be on the road now.


Unless you go to Hawaii, no local pays more than local 3. But many locals within 100-150 miles from Colombus Circle, Manhattan get pretty close.


----------



## retired 7373

King of Queens said:


> i did the math. to afford a life for my family, rent on the road, food on the road, and a divorce lawyer for the difficult time apart , traveling isn't worth it. now if i lived in bumblefuk and had a paid off house that cost nothing compared to NYC and traveling was more than what home pays, i'd be on the road now.


King of Queens- The people of bumblefuk are generally very nice people. While you may look down on them for what ever reason, I;m sure they have no desire to visit your city to see what you are so pround of.
I personally cannot imagine living in New York City. To me it would be a horror, but I dont look down on you or others and I dont post put down remarks on web sites.

Enjoy your city and your life.
retired


----------



## PhatElvis

red wiggler said:


> the books are nearly clear in san antonio texas. New work coming up.


 big time


----------



## King of Queens

retired 7373 said:


> King of Queens- The people of bumblefuk are generally very nice people. While you may look down on them for what ever reason, I;m sure they have no desire to visit your city to see what you are so pround of.
> I personally cannot imagine living in New York City. To me it would be a horror, but I dont look down on you or others and I dont post put down remarks on web sites.
> 
> Enjoy your city and your life.
> retired


 ok, im sorry. bumblefuk is a poor choice. sticks, extreme suburbs, boondocks, cousin humping country, one of those square states in the midwest. i go to pa. all summer long and i have more fun with the locals than at home with the LID's. soon as my wife says move, i'll shelve my card and open up King electric where ever she says we are moving to. for now we live in an apt. surrounded by minorities, and have to lock every door we own at night. i like bumblefuk better, again I missspoke or mistyped. kiss kiss hug hug


----------



## Rockyd

Everyone high on Vegas needs to consider that 170 of us just got layed-off at Fountainebleau. Bombard is slowing down, things are not looking good here in the desert. Signed yesterday at #977 book 2.

The money for projects is tight right now. Echelon hasn't seen a day of work in 4 months. Other projects are froze at the moment. So before you drop everything and run to Vegas, might want to check first.


----------



## InkParty

Rockyd said:


> Everyone high on Vegas needs to consider that 170 of us just got layed-off at Fountainebleau. Bombard is slowing down, things are not looking good here in the desert. Signed yesterday at #977 book 2.
> 
> The money for projects is tight right now. Echelon hasn't seen a day of work in 4 months. Other projects are froze at the moment. So before you drop everything and run to Vegas, might want to check first.


 Damn RockyD...

Sorry to hear that Brother.
Everyone up here in the Chicagoland area, always brings up Vegas as an option. Too bad you guys are as bad off as the rest of the US.

I love Chicago, and having the big city life close to home, even though I live an hour out of the city.
Yeah, I guess it would be considered Bumblefuk-ish...lol
It was a decision for raising the kids, etc..bigger house, cleaner neighborhood, etc.
I guess thats not my point...

My point is, those of us that are from Locals that are huge, such as Chicago, New York, Vegas, San Fran, etc...
Since our Union Negotiated Contracts have allowed us to have great contracts/rates of pay/benefit packages, etc.
(Which is much needed due to the cost of Big City life/taxes, etc)

It would just be THAT much harder for US to travel to somewhere say like...Oklahoma, where sure their books may be rolling but their scale is about $15.00 less per hour.

When you factor in travel/hotel/meals/HOPEFULLY getting an O.T. job??? Factor in all of your Big City bills still at home, your unemployment checks, your subfund, etc...

When you finally sit down and do the math, it makes no sense to travel to such an off scale Local.
It's almost as if you need to stay pretty close/similar to your scale n order for things to make financial sense.

Although, It is great to keep this thread going for ANY Local that may be putting any travellers to work!

I just wish there were some bigger Locals that were picking up sometime soon!

We need the Olympics here in Chicago!!!

Sorry, just venting, and seriously thanx for all of the contributions to my thread. This is an awesome way to stay informed.

Good Luck Brothers, and Sisters.

Keep the work coming!!!


----------



## brian john

people from big cities sometimes (think NYC PARIS) have this idea that they are the be all and end all and everyone else is beneath them.

We do work for several major corporations with headquarters in NYC and the local guys are constantly complaining about they attitude that some bring south with them, We are bumpkins and everything in NYC is perfect and done right. 

Now from my time in NYC I can tell you there are just as many excellent electricians and hacks there as anywhere else.


----------



## InkParty

brian john said:


> people from big cities sometimes (think NYC PARIS) have this idea that they are the be all and end all and everyone else is beneath them.
> 
> We do work for several major corporations with headquarters in NYC and the local guys are constantly complaining about they attitude that some bring south with them, We are bumpkins and everything in NYC is perfect and done right.
> 
> Now from my time in NYC I can tell you there are just as many excellent electricians and hacks there as anywhere else.


 I dont think anyone ever implied that electricians were any better or worse as far as their background coming from Rural or Urban areas.

Of course, 
That would be a very broad and foolish thing to imply...lol


----------



## brian john

InkParty said:


> I dont think anyone ever implied that electricians were any better or worse as far as their background coming from Rural or Urban areas.
> 
> Of course,
> That would be a very broad and foolish thing to imply...lol


 
I agree and I never said you did. I said SOME. It is a prevalent attitude In SOME from big cities.


----------



## Melissa809

You know...King of Queens...as crappy as it MAY seem living in NYC....and I'm with you on some of those things....whenEVER I go on vacation...I get so homesick...for NYC.......lol...the food....the people...things to do....if you want city life ..it's here.....suburban life.....Bayside......Douglaston....waterfront.....Howard Beach.....Whitestone....there ain't no place like it....PLUS our accents are cute.....and I don't know about you....but I'm quite capable of throwing someone a beating when necessary.....


----------



## retired 7373

VEGAS is dead, waste of time and money. If you sign book 2 today in vegas, you will most likely never get out.
They also have many book 2 people who are now signing book 1.


----------



## paul d.

does anybody know the difference between a " yankee " , and a " damn yankee" ?:whistling2:


----------



## InkParty

paul d. said:


> does anybody know the difference between a " yankee " , and a " damn yankee" ?:whistling2:


OK, I'll bite. 
lol

No, what IS the difference between a yankee and a damn yankee???


----------



## BDB

paul d. said:


> does anybody know the difference between a " yankee " , and a " damn yankee" ?:whistling2:


I will take a shot at it:

My lovely wife is a Yankee, all others from the north are damn Yankees? :whistling2:


----------



## paul d.

InkParty said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> lol
> 
> No, what IS the difference between a yankee and a damn yankee???


 a " yankee " is someone that just comes south for a visit. " damn yankee " is one that comes to visit and STAYS !!! ( and there are LOTS of em !!! )


----------



## InkParty

paul d. said:


> a " yankee " is someone that just comes south for a visit. " damn yankee " is one that comes to visit and STAYS !!! ( and there are LOTS of em !!! )


Haha,

Well, If we dont start some of these jobs up here in Chicago soon, 
Then I too...will be called a Damn Yankee!!!
LOL


----------



## paul d.

back in the 40's-50's many 1000"s of southerners moved north to work in mainly auto factories. so maybe this is deja-vu , all over again. so COME ON DOWN !!!:thumbup:


----------



## InkParty

paul d. said:


> back in the 40's-50's many 1000"s of southerners moved north to work in mainly auto factories. so maybe this is deja-vu , all over again. so COME ON DOWN !!!:thumbup:


 Hmmm...

Yeah, I guess that makes sense.

We shall see...If economy picks up anytime soon and we get some funding back into some of these projects that have all had their funding cut, well then who knows???

You wouldnt believe Chicago right now...
We have a bunch of half finished buildings, just dead!
Funding cut, 
Gang Boxes removed, 
Done.

Well, everyone up here is really really hoping that the Olympic Committee will grant the 2016 Olympics to us.
We are the only US city left in the bid for 2016.
I believe that decision will be made in October.

If we get the Olympics, then we'll be inviting everyone back up here, immediately!

We can only hope!!!


----------



## user4818

paul d. said:


> a " yankee " is someone that just comes south for a visit. " damn yankee " is one that comes to visit and STAYS !!! ( and there are LOTS of em !!! )


Yeah, funny thing is though, those "yankees" that you speak so fondly of usually bring lots of money with them to spend there. :whistling2: So, given time, us yankees will take over the south all over again. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul d.

Peter D said:


> Yeah, funny thing is though, those "yankees" that you speak so fondly of usually bring lots of money with them to spend there. :whistling2: So, given time, us yankees will take over the south all over again. :thumbsup:


 pete, did you take your medication ? :whistling2:


----------



## user4818

paul d. said:


> pete, did you take your medication ? :whistling2:


Who am I? Where am I?


----------



## retired 7373

paul d. said:


> does anybody know the difference between a " yankee " , and a " damn yankee" ?:whistling2:


yea a damn yankee never leaves, or goes back home however you want to say it.


----------



## LGLS

retired 7373 said:


> King of Queens- The people of bumblefuk are generally very nice people. While you may look down on them for what ever reason, I;m sure they have no desire to visit your city to see what you are so pround of.
> I personally cannot imagine living in New York City. To me it would be a horror, but I dont look down on you or others and I dont post put down remarks on web sites.
> 
> Enjoy your city and your life.
> retired


Oh will you relax?! It's not a putdown it's a term of endearment! Where do you think every NYer goes to vacation? That's right... away from this stinking city and out to the boonies, the shore, the sticks, the imbred nation... you get the idea. (I hope...) 

When I retire, I want some land (already bought it) a barn (leaning) wired with K&T and I'm not touching a single circuit or device... If my forefathers could produce this great nation with 2 & 1/2 15 amp overfused circuits I can certianly live out the rest of my days like that... just learn how not to toast bread while needing a light.


----------



## LGLS

Melissa809 said:


> You know...King of Queens...as crappy as it MAY seem living in NYC....and I'm with you on some of those things....whenEVER I go on vacation...I get so homesick...for NYC.......lol...the food....the people...things to do....if you want city life ..it's here.....suburban life.....Bayside......Douglaston....waterfront.....Howard Beach.....Whitestone....there ain't no place like it....PLUS our accents are cute.....and I don't know about you....but I'm quite capable of throwing someone a beating when necessary.....


Yes.. the guys I know at Welsbach warned me about you...:whistling2:


----------



## PhatElvis

I have always enjoyed watching the Yankees come down with their fast paced do it now fast track attitudes, run into some of the local mañana culture.

Talk about culture shock, there are some crews that don’t start until 9, they take a siesta in the hot part of the day then work well into the evening, and they will get to your sheet rock mañana.


----------



## dawgs

I'm a damn yankee and proud of it. Born and raised northern New York. When I first moved south people would say how do you like living in the country, and I have to explain that I actually moved to the city from the country. People assume NY state is one big city. By the way the county I grew up in has more dairy cows than people.


----------



## unionwirewoman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Well, here the furlough is a SYSTEM. It is part of our union contract when unemployment levels reach a point, the system is activated.
> 
> You work for your contractor and take a furlough. That means you're temporarily laid off for a number of weeks, How many and what duration and how it's broken up depensds on the situation.
> 
> It's not underhanded or laying low...
> 
> 
> 
> OK... here in NY we don't have books. You cannot come to NY and sign a book 2 or 3 or 4... they don't exist. If you are laid off (permanently) you go on the out of work list but it's not abook you sign. Books aren't easy to manage when there's 14,000 members.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. But our furloughs don't ever go beyond 12 weeks. We also have an unemployment fund, so, between that and unemployment you're pulling in $850.00 a week. To sit home.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no Idea a house could cost that much in Montana, but I'm certian you could have gotten one for less than 1/2 that. You cannot here.


 
I'll tell ya what...I've learned quite a bit from this thread . I had no idea that the system back east was so different . Makes sense , I guess , with so many people . I only posted because it seemed so different , and we have quite a few shoppees around here that "furlough" longer than they should . It ends up at them not signing the book , and getting a job before any of the others on the book do . Our system works well when rules are followed , and the fact that we have fewer members in our local .

LawnGuyLandSparky......We own 36 acres with 3 outbuildings as big as our house...we bought it from hubby's parents and it appraises at over $600,000 . You would not believe what the price of land costs nowadays , since all of the out of staters come in to buy their "cabin/vacation" home , us native Montanans usually can't afford to buy it . Land on Flathead lake costs more than a beach front property in California .

Thanks for the info guys.....Guess I need to know the ins and outs of the states before hubby and I go travelling when I turn out .

PS .....Vegas is slow....they called out 132 off of book 1 yesterday , and there's over 1,000 on book 2 .


----------



## Rockyd

> they called out 132 off of book 1 yesterday


It's just a show girl call....three days for show girls to go do sets for convention center - two days to tear it out. Back on books. Besides, it'll never get out of Bk 1. Got the reel out and casting around...not much bitin'...


----------



## InkParty

Updates Needed...

Any Members know of any work coming up anytime soon...

I know of nothing moving now...
just hoping on that Chicago Olympic decision on Oct. 2nd!!!


----------



## qckrun

Local 340 went from having 250 people on book two last week, to having 52 on it this week.

I wish I was in the union lol, I'd be ****ing working, but no I'm going to school for two weeks straight tomorrow lol. Hopefully I can find some work after school is done.


----------



## leland

InkParty said:


> Hi, I was just wondering,
> Is there any work out there right now?
> I'm in Chicago, and our books are tight.
> Our Referral Hall says it is a 10 month wait!
> Gulp!!!
> I am West of Chicago by an hour, and have signed at my surrounding Locals, and No one is moving.
> Lots of Book 1 guys are even sitting, just waiting on their Contractors to get that next job.
> 
> Ii was signed up in Hammond Indiana, for a HUGE job that was suppose to kick off about now, (BP refinery).
> They just pulled the funding for that project too.
> That is now pushed off to next year.
> 
> I am soooo ready to travel, if there is any work out there.
> Does any know if there are ANY books rolling???
> Anywhere???




Change. Now all we can do is hope.:whistling2:


----------



## InkParty

qckrun said:


> Local 340 went from having 250 people on book two last week, to having 52 on it this week.
> 
> I wish I was in the union lol, I'd be ****ing working, but no I'm going to school for two weeks straight tomorrow lol. Hopefully I can find some work after school is done.


Wow,

That is a huge drop from Book 2.
Is it from people not re-signing on time,
or because of a big job going on out there?


----------



## qckrun

InkParty said:


> Wow,
> 
> That is a huge drop from Book 2.
> Is it from people not re-signing on time,
> or because of a big job going on out there?


I have no idea since I am not a part of the union.

I just usually check there job call bored and they update there book numbers daily. I noticed the 200 person difference.

In the past two months they've put 400 people to work. I dont know wtf there working on but it seems there getting people to work.

I use to work for one the bigger non-union shops in the area and they slowed big time.

All the parts houses said we were the only shop with the most jobs on the books which isnt much.


----------



## InkParty

qckrun said:


> I have no idea since I am not a part of the union.
> 
> I just usually check there job call bored and they update there book numbers daily. I noticed the 200 person difference.
> 
> In the past two months they've put 400 people to work. I dont know wtf there working on but it seems there getting people to work.
> 
> I use to work for one the bigger non-union shops in the area and they slowed big time.
> 
> All the parts houses said we were the only shop with the most jobs on the books which isnt much.


Thanx alot for the info qckrun...
and Best of luck to you!


----------



## dukester

san fransico pays 52 a hour


----------



## dukester

local 3 can travel and sign other locals book 2 but nobody can sign there book 2? I think that bull****!


----------



## HackWork

dukester said:


> local 3 can travel and sign other locals book 2 but nobody can sign there book 2? I think that bull****!


Local 3 stands alone, they do whatever they want and the IO can't do anything about it.


----------



## dukester

revoke there charter and merge them in with parsispanny or long island


----------



## HackWork

dukester said:


> revoke there charter and merge them in with parsispanny or long island


That would be a war that the IO knows it isn't worth waging.


----------



## user4818

dukester said:


> san fransico pays 52 a hour


Yes, and a tiny shack in SF costs a million dollars.


----------



## dukester

local 3 can have have there work but i don't think they sould travel then.. I don't mind visiting nyc but don't want to work there.. everything is such a pain in the ass it wares you down


----------



## IBEW501Ed

dukester said:


> revoke there charter and merge them in with parsispanny or long island



Think again, long island ?

the IO merged white plain with ny adding 1000 more to their 10000 members


----------



## InkParty

Back to my original question...
Is any Local rolling into Book 2...anywhere???
or
does anything look promising???

Thanks.


----------



## WIREDOG

l.u.# 60 san antonio,tx calls are regularly going deep into book II. about 90 on book II right now but there is plenty of work


----------



## nysparky

i know plenty of bros that have tramped in 3 as and they all say they were treated great!​


----------



## RUSSIAN

I've heard it's easy to work in 3 in the winter, "they" say local 3 hands dont want to work in the harsh weather:laughing:

I can't even begin to comprehend how you guys and gals work in those conditions


----------



## RUSSIAN

Local 6 will have a TON(like 7 years worth, not enough hands to man the job) of hospital work, supposed to start early 10 but political bs is getting in the way


----------



## jaimegp12

*Working in AZ*

In Arizona they building a solar farm (290 MW) it will take 4 year to complete this job,. Conti has this job, but for now only phase 1. some brothers are working now and the are working 6 10s for more information contact IBEW local 570 (tucson, AZ)


----------



## anonymousbikes

Here is the work outlook for July 2011

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...0jdGVTLS1jQ2hEYzhoTnpNbWVBb08wNGc&output=html


----------



## westf

I just left that job. They are still hiring in bueamont just depends on the company. Austin and ISC and IES and Turner and S&B...


----------



## s.kelly

anonymousbikes said:


> Here is the work outlook for July 2011
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...0jdGVTLS1jQ2hEYzhoTnpNbWVBb08wNGc&output=html


Not sure what that list is supposed to say, but it has 666 on there. We have some work in the pipeline, but anyone that thinks we are rolling book 2 this year is either misinformed, or way more informed than me.

What is that list other than a partial reiteration of the IBEW job board?


----------



## anonymousbikes

s.kelly said:


> Not sure what that list is supposed to say, but it has 666 on there. We have some work in the pipeline, but anyone that thinks we are rolling book 2 this year is either misinformed, or way more informed than me.
> 
> What is that list other than a partial reiteration of the IBEW job board?


It's just a work outlook my local emails out. It looks like they just focus on LUs around us, Indianapolis, but it seems to have a little more info then the job board.


----------



## s.kelly

Interesting, did not realize any locals did that for members, but it makes sense. More info and more localized.


----------



## Ramzy

What's the unemployment amount that you guys get while on the books and waiting for work? (what percentage of your hourly?) and how long did you have to wait to receive unemployment after you were out o work? Im looking into becoming an electrician in the ibew but worried about being out of work for short periods of time and unable to pay bills. Thanks


----------



## Rockyd

dukester said:


> local 3 can travel and sign other locals book 2 but nobody can sign there book 2? I think that bull****!


You obviously don't need to work in NYC...They have treated my local very well, but you have to remember that there is a protcol for working there. You also represent your whole local when there, so don't even think about risking all your local's opportunity by being a hot head. Chill.


----------



## Rockyd

Ramzy said:


> What's the unemployment amount that you guys get while on the books and waiting for work?


Whatever the state pays.[/quote]



> (what percentage of your hourly?) and how long did you have to wait to receive unemployment after you were out o work?


Check with the state. A week on a lay-off. Quit - 5 weeks. 



> I'm looking into becoming an electrician in the ibew but worried about being out of work for short periods of time and unable to pay bills. Thanks


Trust me, silver spoon rumor is just that. We're like rest of the world - except-

Retirement and insurance are good.

Legal representation.

Training is excellent, and ongoing for free normally - if your a member.

Brotherhood is still alive and well - sometimes you just have to know where to look....

It is what you make it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim2483

This obviously isn't a well used site to track jobs or I assume there would be more posts. but nevertheless, In Louisville, KY, when you sign the guy tell you to listen to the calls and call in if it interested and he goes off only the applicants that call. I got a job in less than a month and I was something like 220 of 240 on book 2.


----------



## zawala

If you have any industrial experience you can probably get out in nashville for the chemical plant being built in clarksville.Pay and bens. not great but better than a goose egg.


----------



## Brother Noah1

Augusta Georgia, Vogtle started construction on units 3&4 with a need for manpower in the near future. SRS have three large projects ongoing with a large demand for manpower for the next 3-5 years. There have only been a few calls coming through at this post but they go deep into book 2 to fill the calls.If you are a welder who can work the nuclear plants, you will have NO problem getting out. Southern California solar projects are due mid September. I also know that San Onofre will have a 120+ day outage starting the first of the year. Some have been able to get out in 595,1245,6 in the bay area of California. September will bring the start of 6 nuclear outages within the USA, so now would be a good time to turn in your PHQ's. The work is out there if you are willing to search and then go to that said job.


----------



## Oil Slick

351, South Jersey has work for travelers. My local has about 60 or so men there now. Work outlook is good there. I'm not sure on the rate. 38-40, I'm assuming. Although I heard there's already 500 signed on book 2.

269, Trenton New Jersey is getting close to sending travelers out, or so I heard. Much better rate, $48 I believe. There membership is small, so book 2 should roll quick if the work does indeed break.

There's also work in Delaware, I think it's local 313. My local also has men working there.

I heard a rumor that both Buffalo and Albany is gonna be putting tramps out too. But I've heard those rumors before.


----------



## nitro71

Tri-Cities has about 350 on Book 2. Not sure if referal is in person or? They are highering some off off Book 2 though. Stuff further outside the area. Windmills and whatnot. If the referal is in person a guy might land a job. But would have to live in a hotel till you did.. And you need a WA Journey card. The whole idea that you can just travel anywhere and work is BS.


----------



## Will Travel

*So. Jersey*

Who has info about the work outlook in NJ. About to make the trip to sign up. Very slow in Westchester-Fairfeild NY/CT area. 1/3 unemployedd w/ 49 week wait.


----------



## sparky970

Local 48 is getting into book 2


----------



## nitro71

sparky970 said:


> Local 48 is getting into book 2


 
Is this site accurate? Says there are 342 people on book 1 in local 48.


----------



## sparky970

nitro71 said:


> Is this site accurate? Says there are 342 people on book 1 in local 48.


Yes, our official merger took place on the 1st, so their numbers should be right. If not, there will be some pissed off members. 21 calls for tomorrow.


----------



## henderson14

InkParty said:


> Hi, I was just wondering,
> Is there any work out there right now?
> I'm in Chicago, and our books are tight.
> Our Referral Hall says it is a 10 month wait!
> Gulp!!!
> I am West of Chicago by an hour, and have signed at my surrounding Locals, and No one is moving.
> Lots of Book 1 guys are even sitting, just waiting on their Contractors to get that next job.
> 
> Ii was signed up in Hammond Indiana, for a HUGE job that was suppose to kick off about now, (BP refinery).
> They just pulled the funding for that project too.
> That is now pushed off to next year.
> 
> I am soooo ready to travel, if there is any work out there.
> Does any know if there are ANY books rolling???
> Anywhere???



Wow. More like a 2.5 year wait now in 134. Been like that for the last few years now. Apprentices were out for 10 months last year but they finally shut down the school.


----------



## Will Travel

*Tramp work*

Brothers and Sisters when your Local is thriving please send out the word. Many hands make light work. Some day the favor could be returned. Local 3 has not had full employment in over ten years. It's hard to sign Book II when there is no Book I. Special certifications might get you out sooner. No Book I, you'll get sent out when they are good and ready to send you out.


----------



## tweak

Local 494 has members in afghanistan working.this link was posted on 494's web site if any brothers or sisters are interested
http://pcr.i-s-intl.com/pcrbin/reg5...RZXdTDAMyxOcpNgEaMDQYavIKiqoutoGYsbmd5nuA==

Posting from my andriod so if the url doesn't work let me know.
Peace


----------



## slickvic277

I heard a rumor that D.C and Baltimore will both get into Book II by spring.


----------



## Plakerio

been hearing those rumors for the past 2 years. for once I hope they are right.


----------

